# What do you do for a living??



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Thought it'd be nice to fill in some of the blanks to who is actually posting on these boards. I'll start off.

I'm a 3rd year undergraduate student at THE Ohio State University. Have a double major in nutrition and International Studies. For work, I'm a TA for a biology class, and I also work for a professor who does nutrition outreach work w/ groups of people in Columbus, and in several other countries as well.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm a business systems analyst for a major insurance company headquartered in Madison, Wisconsin (there's more than one, but I'm not telling!).

That basically means I write and maintain computer systems which support a particular branch of our insurance company, and I've been in the business for 20 years (and it's my second career).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bottom-feeding pettifogger


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

world famous supermodel. 








ok kidding. :smilewink








semi-retired (read unemployed) creative director for a large ad agency (did the mega superbowl commerical, the oscar spot, numerous national tv and print campaigns, sigh, gosh, those were the days, shooting on location, staying at four star hotels, being driven around in town cars, flying first class to europe for a meeting, working with famous directors and photographers, working 18 hour days, never seeing my friends and family.)

now i do brand image consulting and freelance editorial prop styling. have a story running this month in a national lifestyle magazine. 

i'm much happier.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> bottom-feeding pettifogger


A healthy self-image, most certainly. My career is no less unscrupulous.

You know in the movies when there is the plucky underdog attorney and his downtrodden client heroically taking on the big bad corporation and its vast array of resources? And in the deposition or trial scenes, that corporation always has like 6 or 7 stuffy attorneys in blue suits and red ties who are portrayed as more clever than honest? 

Well, I'm one of those blue-suited sell-outs. But I'm a shallow, self-centered, materialistic SOB. So it kind of works out.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I work for Ahnold the Gropenator. I make sure that people working on public works construction jobs are getting paid the proper (prevailing) wage rates - I'm on the end that publishes the rates themselves, not that enforces the rates. You know how there was a stink about Bush repealing Davis-Bacon wages for Katrina reconstruction? That's the federal version of the thing I do on the state level.

It's even more exciting than I made it sound. Really.







(not really)

I'm going to law school next fall. At the moment I plan on doing social justice work of some sort, but I made no promises not to sell out


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I'm going to law school next fall. At the moment I plan on doing social justice work of some sort, but I made no promises not to sell out


I went to law school to be an environmental attorney. Now, in part, I work for some of the largest petroleum companies on the planet and defend them against groundwater contamination lawsuits. Come to the dark side, my son. All you have to do is abandon your decency.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Sophomore at Marquette University.

Unemployed.

But I intern in the summers at The McGraw-Hill Companies as a Summer Sales Support Clerk. 

I will probably end up double majoring in Marketing and Finance. Then, onto grad school.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> I'm a business systems analyst for a major insurance company headquartered in Madison, Wisconsin (there's more than one, but I'm not telling!).
> 
> That basically means I write and maintain computer systems which support a particular branch of our insurance company, and I've been in the business for 20 years (and it's my second career).


Heh, I'm a "business systems analyst" too. The sort of title you get when nobody else can explain what you do.

Not surprisingly though, I do nothing like what you do. I basically help make sure the Air Force and Navy have enough housing for military families and (latest project) unmarried sailors in the navy. I mainly design databases, but I've done pretty much everything from individual home inspections up to developing installation and service wide projects schedules and budgets. The really fun stuff is winning new contracts and getting paid; getting paid is pretty cool. 

Also I've gotten to go to a lot of cool places - Guam, Hawaii, Biloxi, Mississippi... you name it.

Soon though, I'm going to be "retiring" to finish my dissertation (in economics), take care of my 7 month old, and eventually teach and write esoteric papers on the history of economics and political economy (look for them on the best seller shelf at your nearest bookstore!).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I went to law school to be an environmental attorney. Now, in part, I work for some of the largest petroleum companies on the planet and defend them against groundwater contamination lawsuits. Come to the dark side, my son. All you have to do is abandon your decency.












Help me, Ron!










Help, Help!!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Help me, Ron!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As one of the great jurists of our time once said: "You'll get nothing and like it."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Judge Smalls!

Don't sell yourself short,you're a tremendous slouch.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

So we finish the round and he tries to stiff me. So I say, 'Hey, Lama! How about something, you know, for the effort?' He says, 'There will be no money, but on your death bed, you will receive total consciousness.' So I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm a third year law student. I'm taking this upcoming semester off, and in a week-and-a-half, moving to Arusha, Tanzania. I'm going to spend the next five months or so working with the United Nations on their genocide prosecutions for Rwanda. . . which all sounds kinda' intersting, until you learn that I'm basically going to be fetching paperwork for a judge. 

Looking forward to the day when I can become a "blue-suited sell-out."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm a third year law student. I'm taking this upcoming semester off, and in a week-and-a-half, moving to Arusha, Tanzania. I'm going to spend the next five months or so working with the United Nations on their genocide prosecutions for Rwanda. . . which all sounds kinda' intersting, until you know I'm basically going to be fetching paperwork for a judge.
> 
> Looking forward to the day when I can become a "blue-suited sell-out."


All half-joking aside, that sounds like an incredible opportunity for you. Good luck and more power to you. 

Selling out can always wait.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm a third year law student. I'm taking this upcoming semester off, and in a week-and-a-half, moving to Arusha, Tanzania. I'm going to spend the next five months or so working with the United Nations on their genocide prosecutions for Rwanda. . . which all sounds kinda' intersting, until you know I'm basically going to be fetching paperwork for a judge.
> 
> Looking forward to the day when I can become a "blue-suited sell-out."



"The world needs ditch diggers too."


Keeping in line with the theme.......


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The phrase I like to use for my out-of-education, out-of-employment situation that I find myself in is that I'm "trying to find my niche". Either that, or "hustling". Whereas the truth, I have no idea what I want to do, and am not going to go and run up debts being educated in something that I'm not sure is right for me, just for the hell of doing something. Because that's an expensive mistake to make. So I'm holding off, trying to find something fun yet practical, that I could actually do.

I'm now into my fifth year of "holding off". Help.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I wish there were a synonym for my job like "pettifogger."

But there isn't, and I'm going to keep this broad and unspecific anyway since I have no interest in fielding one even tangentially job-related PM: I direct a department of a division of a subsidiary of an enormous international media corporation. 

Contrary to how that might seem, the job is a hell of a lot of fun and, all things considered, jam-packed with jib.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bunch of ambulence chasers here at BB.net  Perhaps that's why (most of the time) there is such well thought out discussion on the boards? Oh wait, I forgot about the Crawford/Curry threads :angel: 

I work for the Governator as well, 5th year and 3rd job out of college. This one is for keeps though and I can see myself staying here a long time. The public sector has its advantages.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> The phrase I like to use for my out-of-education, out-of-employment situation that I find myself in is that I'm "trying to find my niche". Either that, or "hustling". Whereas the truth, I have no idea what I want to do, and am not going to go and run up debts being educated in something that I'm not sure is right for me, just for the hell of doing something. Because that's an expensive mistake to make. So I'm holding off, trying to find something fun yet practical, that I could actually do.
> 
> I'm now into my fifth year of "holding off". Help.



Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.

-- John Lennon


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> The phrase I like to use for my out-of-education, out-of-employment situation that I find myself in is that I'm "trying to find my niche". Either that, or "hustling". Whereas the truth, I have no idea what I want to do, and am not going to go and run up debts being educated in something that I'm not sure is right for me, just for the hell of doing something. Because that's an expensive mistake to make. So I'm holding off, trying to find something fun yet practical, that I could actually do.
> 
> I'm now into my fifth year of "holding off". Help.


 Thats a brave choice. It seems that, with the cost of tuition, college can close as many opportunities as it opens. You probably have some good stories about random fun jobs?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> A healthy self-image, most certainly. My career is no less unscrupulous.
> 
> You know in the movies when there is the plucky underdog attorney and his downtrodden client heroically taking on the big bad corporation and its vast array of resources? And in the deposition or trial scenes, that corporation always has like 6 or 7 stuffy attorneys in blue suits and red ties who are portrayed as more clever than honest?
> 
> Well, I'm one of those blue-suited sell-outs. But I'm a shallow, self-centered, materialistic SOB. So it kind of works out.


As my brother the attorney said to me one day, when I was complaining about lawyer bashing going on at work, ""They all work at an insurance company. Who are they to bash anyone?"


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> You probably have some good stories about random fun jobs?




Strangely not. I've only had three jobs. One for 3 years, one for 4 months, one for 6 months. There was a year between the second and third when I was off sick. The third ended 6 months ago.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> As my brother the attorney said to me one day, when I was complaining about lawyer bashing going on at work, ""They all work at an insurance company. Who are they to bash anyone?"



As I've said in defense of plaintiff's attorneys (who are, admittedly sometimes difficult to defend) -- go into any city and look at the tallest buildings. When you find one named after a plaintiff's firm, let me know. Until then, chances are, most of them are named after insurance companies.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I work with the computer.

I also teach people stuff.

I learn the business too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> bottom-feeding pettifogger


OK. I kid, I kid.

I have always practiced in civil litigation, representing various plaintiffs and defendants in a wide array of cases.

My current firm does about 60% civil litigation, with cases ranging from commercial litigation, contract litigation, construction litigation, as well as medical malpractice and nursing home defense. Most of the remainder of our practice is white collar criminal defense. I've never really done much criminal work before, and I'm enjoying learning some new things. We also have some decent plaintiff cases, including some class action work.

Ron, some of the players in one of our big class action cases are attorneys in southern Illinois and St Louis. I may PM you to see if you know them, since I believe you are from around there, right?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

High school senior for another six months, then i'll be moving on to Miami University, though I have no idea where I'll go from there. No menial job to make money right now either - still mooching off of the parentals...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I run a software company that makes video games for cell phones.

Our latest game is Dragon's Lair, and you should be able to find it on your verizon phone (Get it Now!) or on other carrier's decks.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I just got hired two days ago as a loan officer at a mortgage company.










I start in two weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I just got hired two days ago as a loan officer at a mortgage company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All loans half off for bbb.net SMs, right?


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

I am from germany and have my company that is specialized in processing of homogenized/reconstituted tobacco. my clients are international cigar companies ( cheaper/ flavored cigars ) comparable to phillies. swisher sweets etc. ...

so if somebody wants to smoke a nice blunt ....... :banana: :banana: :banana: 


...... well, I think I might be banned for such an offer :eek8: :biggrin: 

anyway I am only responsible for the tobacco content .... :boohoo:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Lakers fan here. Didn't realize there were so many attorneys on the Bulls pages. I myself am now married to one, my wife fortunately passed the Hawaii BAR on her first try.

FYI, Environmental Engineer here. I do primarily environmental compliance work throughout the Pacific, from north to Alaska, south to American Samoa, and east to Japan. For the environmental attorney, I'm the guy who goes out into the field to assess the extent of contamination and develop strategies for remediation.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> All loans half off for bbb.net SMs, right?


Sure! :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Congrats, Slim! Glad you are finally out of the world of name tags and hair nets.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MBA student, goat herder.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Congrats, Slim! Glad you are finally out of the world of name tags and hair nets.



You bet! Thanks Tom.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> MBA student, goat herder.


You, and Barack Obama's father.

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/2004/07/28/loc_cvn1obama.html

Obama's father was a goat herder in Africa who won a scholarship to study in America. He described his mother's youth in Kansas, raised by a couple who built a good life with educations they obtained through the GI Bill and a home they got with a federal loan.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I am a fresh lawyer who just graduated and passed the bar this year. I'm working a contract position at a big law firm in the Loop while I look for a permanent position at another firm. Interviewing is getting pretty old right now. I hate the job finding process.

All you other lawyers here can feel free to PM me with lucrative job offers. : )


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So is this billable time for all you attorneys? 

Aren't you all supposed to bill 40 Plus hours a week? :biggrin:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Former CPA. I own my own Tech. Consulting company now. I much prefer being my own boss as I was such a god-awful employee - I always seemed to let my mouth get in front of my good sense - usually to the detriment of my continued employment at whatever job I happened to be working at the time!

There sure are a lot of lawyers on this board!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

narek said:


> So is this billable time for all you attorneys?


Sure it is. I'm "multi-tasking". :banana:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

narek said:


> So is this billable time for all you attorneys?
> 
> Aren't you all supposed to bill 40 Plus hours a week? :biggrin:


What was that? Oops, there goes another 6 minutes .


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> So is this billable time for all you attorneys?
> 
> Aren't you all supposed to bill 40 Plus hours a week? :biggrin:


That thought crossed my mind too 

Reminds me of my year in law school (this is an actual quote, subject to the vagueries of my recollection):

Student (not me): Wasn't that sort of a conflict of interest?

Prof: You're going to find that in many cases a legal education is a license to steal.

:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a true story.

I had a lawyer sitting on the board of directors of one of my companies. I was interviewing a fellow for the job of VP of Sales and he wanted to be in on the meeting. So we met at a restaraunt in on the first floor of the building the lawyer's office was located. The lawyer came down and had a salad and left. About 15 minutes. 

I got a bill a couple weeks later, "2 hours for lunch."


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lucky... while I'm in law school I'm only a legal assistant, so my actual hours have to match actual time... for now! Mu-hu-ha-ha-ha!!!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a true story.
> 
> I had a lawyer sitting on the board of directors of one of my companies. I was interviewing a fellow for the job of VP of Sales and he wanted to be in on the meeting. So we met at a restaraunt in on the first floor of the building the lawyer's office was located. The lawyer came down and had a salad and left. About 15 minutes.
> 
> I got a bill a couple weeks later, "2 hours for lunch."


Seriously though, that's unethical. I hope the word "had" means he no longer sits on the board of directors of one of your companies.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Seriously though, that's unethical. I hope the word "had" means he no longer sits on the board of directors of one of your companies.


No joke. Ethics and lawyers don't always mix, which is why they get such a bad name.

I called the guy on it and he claimed he spent some time beforehand and afterward on it. Dubious, at best.

But here's another true story... 

My first job back in the 1970s was working on an invention. It tied a computer to a xerox machine so lawyers could bill their clients for copying costs. It tracked each copy made and associated it with a client...

Reminds me of Dave Otto (Evil Otto from the video game Berzerk was named after him). He was a security guard at Dave Nutting & Associates (one of the game companies that made coin ops for Bally way back in the day). He was once a police officer. He used to lay in a ditch by a stop sign with a radar gun and nail people for rolling through the stop sign.

(Some things are just over the top).


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I work at chipotle and go to CC.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> My first job back in the 1970s was working on an invention. It tied a computer to a xerox machine so lawyers could bill their clients for copying costs. It tracked each copy made and associated it with a client...



Ever read The Firm by John Grisham?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> My first job back in the 1970s was working on an invention. It tied a computer to a xerox machine so lawyers could bill their clients for copying costs. It tracked each copy made and associated it with a client...


In a previous careeer, I worked in a law office for a while, and we had one of those machines or something very close. 

I track my time for charge backs to business partners, but they haven't gotten to the point where we're charging back paper costs. The Powers That Be want to be able to do that, though. And it's all internal costs.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a lawyer.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jello Biafra said:


> I'm a lawyer.


Hey, Jello, good to see you (your profession notwithstanding).

Hope you can join us over here from time to time.

Cheers.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

I will. I wish I could figure out how to put in an avatar.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jello Biafra said:


> I will. I wish I could figure out how to put in an avatar.



User CP link on the top of the page.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

welcome jello!

***

ok, this is a true work story i've been wanting to share for a while. 

back in 1994 i was on a big shoot for an AT&T commercial that had locations in southern ohio, indiana and northern kentucky. the premise was that this new calling card type product from AT&T would help business people on the road. the story followed a college basketball coach in his attempt to recruit the next hot player. hired an actor out of LA to portray the coach. used local guys to fill out the cast. even had a special guest star (as a rival coach) John Thompson from Georgetown (he was really cool).

in one scene, our coach stops at a local pool hall to get the skinny on this kid he's heard about but never seen play. old timer in the bar gives him the scoop on the kid. coach goes to meet the kid, and in the end "beats John Thompson" to the punch and recruits him to his program.

the guy we cast as the grizzled old timer actually had a bit of true basketball lore to his credit. he was on "the hoosiers team" from milan indiana, that won the state championship in 1954 and became the stuff of legend. i can't remember his name (sorry, it's filed away) but he is #22 in this picture. we actually shot a few scenes in milan (cool little town, great thrift store and the best mac and cheese i've ever had) 












the commercial cost millions and millions of dollars. 




it never ran. not even once.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry, but I look at that picture, and my eyes focus on one thign, and one thing only. I can't look away even when I try to.



That is a seriously incredible tie.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> welcome jello!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


I could have sworn I've SEEN that commercial, though. Did they do alternate versions of it or somesuch?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I could have sworn I've SEEN that commercial, though. Did they do alternate versions of it or somesuch?


huh. well maybe it did. all i know is that they didn't do the big national buy and roll out like they said they would, because the client killed the program. it may have run one or two times at like 3 am to qualify for awards.

fun fact: the DP on the job was John Toll - hot off his Oscar for "Legends of the Fall". nice guy. 

anyway...that was my spot!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

second row. all the way on the right. do we know him?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> second row. all the way on the right. do we know him?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ha ha.

I don't think Skiles was even born then.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a professor of neuroscience. Basketball has always been the favorite (and now the only) sport I have an interest in. Most of my spare time I seem to spend running like a gerbil on treadmills trying to keep as thin as Sweetney. Recently my fiancee has conned me into dancing; which is OK as long as I don't have to watch myself.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> second row. all the way on the right. do we know him?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thats exactly what I was thinking. Thats some last-scene-of-The Shining-looking-at-the-75-year-old-photograph-with-Jack-in-it-****, right there.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm a student, a senior computer engineering major, who was out school during the fall semester after suffering a nasty injury. Getting ready to get back on it.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm a proprietary trader. I trade mostly NYSE equities using statistical arb although I do some scalping on the side. In my previous life, I started a pan-European call center solutions business in Budapest at a time when large scale privitazations were taking place during the mid 90's. Sold the biz to a multinational telecommunications company. Now, I live in crummy Orlando counting the days until I move to Breckenridge. At night, I dream that I am a sweet-shooting, ambidextrous, high-flying 7 footer, weighing 280 lbs. with a vicious mean streak. Coming to save the Bulls. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is such a fascinating thread.

compared to mr. mcbulls we are all slouches! professor of neuroscience? miz is impressed!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

badfish said:


> I'm a proprietary trader. I trade mostly NYSE equities using statistical arb although I do some scalping on the side. In my previous life, I started a pan-European call center solutions business in Budapest at a time when large scale privitazations were taking place during the mid 90's. Sold the biz to a multinational telecommunications company. Now, I live in crummy Orlando counting the days until I move to Breckenridge. At night, I dream that I am a sweet-shooting, ambidextrous, high-flying 7 footer, weighing 280 lbs. with a vicious mean streak. Coming to save the Bulls. :biggrin:


Badfish, very interesting. I got my start doing a similar thing on a Goldman Sachs desk. Now I run 2 hedge funds, one for closed end fund arb, another with an African and Emerging market focus. Later this month we will be launching IQ Capital, a Fund of Hedge Funds looking at obscure strategies. We should chat, Id love to hear more about how you trade and maybe we can bounce some ideas off of one another.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Bass Trombonist*


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Badfish, very interesting. I got my start doing a similar thing on a Goldman Sachs desk. Now I run 2 hedge funds, one for closed end fund arb, another with an African and Emerging market focus. Later this month we will be launching IQ Capital, a Fund of Hedge Funds looking at obscure strategies. We should chat, Id love to hear more about how you trade and maybe we can bounce some ideas off of one another.


Hey rlucas,

I remember you saying some time ago that you were involved in the markets. I'm going to be out of the office for the next week (leave tomorrow). On a sailing trip, no less. Gotta trim that jib. :biggrin: How about I PM you when I get back? Sounds very interesting what you're doing. Love to hear more.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Industrialist


----------



## Chi-Town Bovine (Jan 9, 2006)

I am an inspector for a large multi-billion dollar company that produces the aluminum that goes into among other things pretty much every airplane in the sky


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

badfish said:


> Hey rlucas,
> 
> I remember you saying some time ago that you were involved in the markets. I'm going to be out of the office for the next week (leave tomorrow). On a sailing trip, no less. Gotta trim that jib. :biggrin: How about I PM you when I get back? Sounds very interesting what you're doing. Love to hear more.



Yeah, lets chat. Have a good trip and we lets compare some notes when you get back


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Industrialist


What's an industrialist?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

rosenthall said:


> What's an industrialist?


Someone that makes consumer products with irresponsibly high dosages of chemical inputs that in turn lead to high outputs of toxic waste that gleefully gets dumped in river streams, whilst at the same time , exploiting lower socio economic workers at minimum wage with as little benefits as the laws will allow and blackmailing politicians so no tax is paid on profits of our products that kill consumers and hurt those (indirectly) that don't buy our product . 


And that's just before lunch


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mmmmmm. Sausage.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Mmmmmm. Sausage.


:rofl:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My favorite kind of sausage is the baby seal meat and apple flavor. It's in the freezer section right next to the bald eagle and avacado flavored one.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I've picked up a couple of extra jobs in the past week or so. I've got a short-term assistantship helping the author revise this book.

I'm also now an adjunct professor (ie, a grad student being paid peanuts) and will be teaching introductory microeconomics to disinterested college kids in a few weeks.

I also make dinner most nights, and I like a healthy dose of sausage in my pasta, with my eggs, on my pizza, and in my soup.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

rosenthall said:


> What's an industrialist?


I was just joking really..

Officially.. I have a mortgage business


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> I've picked up a couple of extra jobs in the past week or so. I've got a short-term assistantship helping the author revise this book.
> 
> I'm also now an adjunct professor (ie, a grad student being paid peanuts) and will be teaching introductory microeconomics to disinterested college kids in a few weeks.
> 
> I also make dinner most nights, and I like a healthy dose of sausage in my pasta, with my eggs, on my pizza, and in my soup.


I'm guessing you're going for a PhD? good luck.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> I'm guessing you're going for a PhD? good luck.


Thanks, yeah. I'm most of the way through the progam actually... finished all my classes and comprehensive exams, have a dissertation topic... now I just have to actually do the work


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Thanks, yeah. I'm most of the way through the progam actually... finished all my classes and comprehensive exams, have a dissertation topic... now I just have to actually do the work


That's the problem with a relative of mine. If he'd just finish his dissertation, he'd have it. That's been the status for 3 years now.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, I guess Bulls fans are for the most part very successful.

I am a Senior marketing major at DePaul University. I will be graduating in the spring and am currently looking for internships so if any of you successful people need a marketing undergrad (soon to be post-grad) hook a fellow Bulls fan up


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I went to law school to be an environmental attorney. Now, in part, I work for some of the largest petroleum companies on the planet and defend them against groundwater contamination lawsuits. Come to the dark side, my son. All you have to do is abandon your decency.


You don't know the power of the dark side young Skywalker. Impressive, most impressive. Obi-Wan has taught you well, but you are not a Jedi yet.

I'm IN law school, two years finished, and I'd like to know how to make $15/h in my semester off (happens to the best of us) for defending anything lol! I'll defend a pile of maneure with a shovel if I have to. 

Well here goes for me guys. I'm a law student on leave for the year and an out of work waiter and I'm PRETTY sure that by this time two weeks from now I'll have a job ROOFING (never thought I'd say that) until August when I go back for my last year. It's $40/hour plus everyone knows I could use the humility LOL. If that falls through I'll be waiting tables in another week. I have no legal experience since I always had to go back and help my family over the summers, so I'm not going to be working for the Gray Cary's of the world. Probably will be lucky to get a job with the D.A. in some outskirt of Fresno LOL. But it's not where you start, it's where you finish! Maybe one day Ron. One day, I too will lose my personality, get to wear a blue shirt, and have the glamour of working 70 hours in a week (JK lol). 

BTW, some of you guys have some really awesome careers. Maybe I should learn to STFU every once in a while. End insomnia rant.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm a third year law student. I'm taking this upcoming semester off, and in a week-and-a-half, moving to Arusha, Tanzania. I'm going to spend the next five months or so working with the United Nations on their genocide prosecutions for Rwanda. . . which all sounds kinda' intersting, until you learn that I'm basically going to be fetching paperwork for a judge.
> 
> Looking forward to the day when I can become a "blue-suited sell-out."


No sheet! What school? I'm in your same boat for different reasons (2.5 years in, semester off), at Santa Clara.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> and am not going to go and run up debts being educated in something that I'm not sure is right for me, just for the hell of doing something. Because that's an expensive mistake to make.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I made that mistake. A $130,000 bill is awaiting me ALREADY! You are wise for your fortitude, and though we disagree on a lot, you are smart. Someone with your brains, and the drive to follow the Bulls like you do from so far (the video tape thing impressed me) AND the ability to run your own website, AND no debt (since you refrained from doing what I DID do) should read the following:

"Rich Dad Poor Dad" Robert Kiyosaki

I'd be wary of the book, and take it with a grain of salt, BUT it MIGHT point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> MBA student, *goat herder.*


LMFAO!!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a true story.
> 
> I had a lawyer sitting on the board of directors of one of my companies. I was interviewing a fellow for the job of VP of Sales and he wanted to be in on the meeting. So we met at a restaraunt in on the first floor of the building the lawyer's office was located. The lawyer came down and had a salad and left. About 15 minutes.
> 
> I got a bill a couple weeks later, "2 hours for lunch."


You have "companieS"?! Interested in any aspiring future entrepreneurs working 20 hours a week for you for FREE!? I asked Buffett if I could work for Berkshire for free (I'm serious). He declined. Next on the list is Marv Albert. I'd pay him $5 an hour to work as his personal assistant. Pick up the patented Albert Pause. "Scottie Pippen looking (3 second, yet oh-so-rhythmic, pause) looking for Michael Jordan." Get to learn about what Walton was really thinking in exchanges like this:

Marv: This 1992 Bulls team is really impressive.
Bill: The Chicago Bulls are a very good team, but they would be CRUSHHHED by the greatest team in the hissssstory of the NBA, my 1977 Portland Trailblllllazerrrrrs. That team with me, and other great players like Maurice Lucccccas, and coach Jack Ramsay. That was a special time in my lllllife Marv.

I'd pay my entire life savings to know what possible reasons Marv was contemplating in his head as to what anything Bill said in that exchange had to do with what Marv actually said. 

Bed time! Good talk.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> *I'd pay my entire life savings* to know what possible reasons Marv was contemplating in his head as to what anything Bill said in that exchange had to do with what Marv actually said.


Given that the entire life savings amounts to -$130,000, I'm not sure how attractive that offer is!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> You don't know the power of the dark side young Skywalker. Impressive, most impressive. Obi-Wan has taught you well, but you are not a Jedi yet.
> 
> I'm IN law school, two years finished, and I'd like to know how to make $15/h in my semester off (happens to the best of us) for defending anything lol! I'll defend a pile of maneure with a shovel if I have to.
> 
> ...


I did that every summer from the time I was 16 until I graduated from college.

Nothing like wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirts and mopping on 500 degree liquid asphalt on a hundred degree day. You'll love it.

Fortunately I didn't do a lot of that... mostly I drove a forklift around (which was pretty fun, actually).



narek said:


> That's the problem with a relative of mine. If he'd just finish his dissertation, he'd have it. That's been the status for 3 years now.


I've got to take it in pretty small chunks so I can get it paid for. I'm basically getting my whole PhD for free... my job paid for it before I quit, and now my tuition is waived as long as I teach a class. The only downside is that it only pays for 4 credits a semester :|


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

This must be the most well-rounded, successful, ambitious group of peoples I've ever posted with at any forums (I post at a few other places and bum's the word).

bio/abt me:

I was born in the mean streets of manhattan, moved in yonkers, then we kicked it out to UK for a year, and then we came to chicago. All the while I partook in some edumacation.

Now I'm in my last semester of undergrad at Loyola U, finishing up an accounting/info systems double major, with a soon to be unfinished minor in political science.

This summer I'm going to take about 3 classes or so to get that 150 requirement. Then as I start taking the CPA exam in the fall, I will also be starting as an entry-level auditor with Grant Thornton, the world's biggest mid-sized public accounting company. In 3 years I'll start pursuit of an MBA, and once that's over I'm gonna try to transfer to NYC, and after another 5 years move to China.

While this all goes on I work for the Swedish conglomerate everyone knows as "IKEA" and I run the university's accounting fraternity and handle money (treasury) for the general honors-student association.

And finally, in progress is my dream to become a master on the Fender Telecaster, which will go public once I arrive in NY and will take on even more mammoth-sized proportions in China.

-Z-


----------

